# Replace Thermostat Help



## FCHunter82 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm trying to change out my old Trane Weathertron Thermostat with a Carrier Thermostat. Below is the information I know about both (which isn't much):

Trane Weathertron Baystat239A - Currently there are eight wires hooked up to this thermostat. Those wires are below with my understanding of what each of them are based on looking through the web.
X2 - Emergency Heat
O - Switches the heat pump from cooling to heating
G - Fan
Y - Compressor in both heating and cooling
T - Outdoor temperature compensating thermostat sensor
R - Hot power
W - Aux heat
U - No wires connected
F - No wires connected
B - Common

The thermostat I'm replacing the Trane thermostat with is a Carrier Comfort Series Non-Programmable (33CSCNACHP-01) thermostat.
Rc - 24V Cooling equipment
Rh - 24V Heating equipment
W/W1 - Heating
C - Common
G - Fan
Y - Cooling
O/B - Reversing Valve
Y1 - Not used

Can anyone help me figure out what goes to what? I obviously have very little idea about these but I'm remotely handy so I figured I could replace it myself...Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

When I first saw your subject line I thought I'd be able to help but you have some wires I am not familiar with. Go here and ask, there are several really sharp pros that have seen it all that will surely be able to figure this out.

HVAC - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------

